# High School Students from Across Ohio Headed to Urbana University for Annual Environm



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

One hundred students from 17 high schools, representing every part of the state, will converge at Urbana University in Champaign County from June 8-10 for the 2008 Ohio Envirothon. More than 1,700 students competed in five preliminary Area Envirothons this spring. 6/2/08

More...


----------

